# Braddock Dam



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone hear of it? anyone fished it before? Just want to know if anyone gets out there. I used to catch large northerns, until the gnfish restocked it. Now it is so covered with weeds.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

45 views..no, ok


----------

